# Stumbled onto another cool site...



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

http://shop.cafepress.com/knitting?cmp=fb_Knitting&pid=6673149&utm_medium=display&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=fb_knitting

They have a button for $3.00 US "I knit, therefore I Rock"

I have GOT to get it.... Wonder if they have it on a t-shirt?

Dani


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I love their crochet sayings - I've been wanting to buy a mug


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The "let me finish this row" OR "I'm counting" are heard so much around here, I should have them tattooed on palms, but I'll settle for the buttons. Great site...


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

They do have some really great knitting related items, don't they?


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I like the shirt next to it---"I'm not easily distracted. . . " Sound about right?


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

my favorite... my job is interfering with my knitting!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I love it. so cute. Big decision which is more appropriate.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for the link - I have it bookmarked now and will give it to my kids as a "suggestion" for birthday gifts ...


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

They sell stuff for every interest. I have bought several greyhound shirts here. I found some of the Tshirts in womens sizes ran a little small. Had to go up a size especially to allow for shrinkage. Sweatshirts were larger and true to size but the sweatshirt was for a man or woman. Just for your info.


----------



## LizLowery (Oct 7, 2011)

I want that one...no, that one....oh, bother, I want it all!


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The "let me finish this row" OR "I'm counting" are heard so much around here, I should have them tattooed on palms, but I'll settle for the buttons. Great site...


You know, I thought of you when I saw that... LOL.

Dani


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I believe I have ordered four t shirts from there. Found one for reading and knitting which I love. They are all so cute people notice them.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

My favorite - Anatomy of a sock. It's on a mug (pg 11) but, going to copy it and embroidery it on a T-shirt. "so many choices to pick from". Thanks for the link.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I love that site! Just fun to browse around it for new definitions of life in general!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL and making a list. I'm Knitting So....is my favorite. Ha!

Anita


----------



## FyberSpace (Feb 22, 2011)

I got a button at Debbie Macomber's A Good Yarn Shop that I have pinned to my knitting bag.
It says, "I knit so I do not kill people"
Some days that's more true than others......


----------



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

The t-shirt in the upper RH corner of page 1 is enough
to convince me I will never order from this site.


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

What a great site! thanks for sharing.

Barbs X


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LMAO..."I knit so I won't kill people"....ROTFAICGU


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The "let me finish this row" OR "I'm counting" are heard so much around here, I should have them tattooed on palms, but I'll settle for the buttons. Great site...


LOL...today my daughter and grandkids came into my room to talk and I was counting....my daughter told the kids..."wait a minute, she's counting!!!"....LOL


----------

